# Factory Bose Stereo



## fatboyser (Apr 6, 2003)

I just purchased a 2004 SE w/ the optional factory installed Bose system. Has anyone dug into this system? Is there a separate sub-woofer? If not, which speakers supply midrange and which supply the bass? Is there a remote amp or is it contained within the head unit? Is the AM/FM tuner remote or is it contained in the head unit? Does the head unit have pre-amp outputs to hook-up crossovers, amps, powered subs, etc.? 

Also, is this same Bose system used elsewhere in the Nissan line-up? 

Answers to any or all of these questions would be greatly appreciated.

TIA,


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

The bose system uses remote amps for every speaker, and the head unit has no pre-outs.

Tap into the speaker wires coming from the bose amp, and connect them to the speaker level inputs on the sub woofer amp.


----------



## fatboyser (Apr 6, 2003)

Ruben said:


> The bose system uses remote amps for every speaker, and the head unit has no pre-outs.
> 
> Tap into the speaker wires coming from the bose amp, and connect them to the speaker level inputs on the sub woofer amp.


Thanks for the info Ruben. So there is no specific sub woofer? The bass just comes from the lower door and/or rear deck speakers? If that is the case...that sucks. I have to say I am not impressed by the Bose stereo. It sounds "distant" and "echoy" kind of like a band hall effect or something similar.

I don't want to pour a lot of money into the stereo since it is a lease. I have a almost new Infiniti powered sub from my old car I'd like to use but I'll need to get rid of the lower signals going into the stock speakers first. Perhaps a few remote crossovers or resistors are in order. 

I guess I'll just have to do some experimenting.


----------

